# Can anyone identify this Starfish



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

hey guys I'm asking for all the pros out here if they know what type of Starfish this is he must have came in some live rock cuz he just showed up on the glass this morning lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

astra starfish


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. Now my next question is. Will he be harmfully to corals polyps and Zoa's ?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterina_(starfish)
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2176109

Asterina Starfish.

There are many different types - some are harmless scavengers, some might start to bother some corals.

They reproduce by splitting... I've got herds of 'em right now, and the ones I have don't seem to be causing me any problems...

...yet!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Windowlicka said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterina_(starfish)
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2176109
> 
> Asterina Starfish.
> ...


+1 100% agree with everything written here.


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I'll leave him in there until he starts to act up lol


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one that wanders around the tank... surprising how fast they seem to move when you aren't looking.. or mebbe I have a few..

Watching to see if he aggravates any corals, I think harlequin shrimps are about it for critters that eat them...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

SKurj said:


> I have one that wanders around the tank... surprising how fast they seem to move when you aren't looking.. or mebbe I have a few..
> 
> Watching to see if he aggravates any corals, I think harlequin shrimps are about it for critters that eat them...


Yes to the shrimp, but don't forget that starfish is all they eat. So, a few of those is a comitment to always have a star fish in the tank!


----------

